# Guest soap wrapped in glassine bags



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks to all the help I got on here a couple of months ago, I've finally been able to get my guest soap wrapped to look fancy enough for the upscale B&B that I mentioned. (It was late last year; the wheels of progress turn slowly some times.) Here's a picture of what they came out like:










The inn has reordered a couple of times and is expecting a big uptick in the summer months! The fancy border punch is fabulous and the idea of the glassine bag makes it relatively easy to put together. Thanks Heather for letting me use your packaging idea!

Elizabeth


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

It looks very nice..


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

good job!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

What template did you use for the business card label? Online labels, which I use and am most familiar with, doesn't have the tall version of the business card and I couldn't really get it to work by putting the lettering sideways...drove me crazy, and I can't seem to find the tall label at avery, although I did see it one time. I have forgotten how to use avery though....grrrr, wish I wasn't so forgetful.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Anita,

I ended up making my own template since I had a hard time getting it to fit properly, especially using the Inn's logo. I'd be happy to email it to you if you like and you can see if it fits what you need, or you can customize to whatever you like.

Elizabeth


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh, lovely! I really like the "Compliments of" on the front. I'm glad this has worked out for you.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Very Pretty!
Where did you get these bags?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I get mine from Uline but I'm sure most packaging companies will carry them. Search for 1 oz glassine bags.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I got mine from Nashville Wraps.


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

That looks perfect!


----------



## sarafina (Dec 26, 2009)

Good job !


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

They have the bags at Restaurant Depot as well.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

